# Whining in Goldens



## Figtoria (Apr 19, 2016)

I know all dogs will whine from time to time, but I'm talking about that nervous, endless, panting, keening, whining noise that some dogs will make when they are anxious?

Is that a common or uncommon trait in Goldens?

My last terrier was a horrible stress whiner; I don't know if I can take another 14 years of that!


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

My girl doesn't whine but pants excessively - I find that annoying too. I have had her checked out by our vet and nothing is wrong physically with her.

It does seem to come as a nervous thing. Also, when the weather gets warmer.

Sorry I don't have a definitive answer for you.. just thought I would share my experiences about the panting part....


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Our two goldens have been very quiet, especially once they found their off switch when they got older. If you are looking into getting a golden, then make sure you get to see the parents. I suspect that the antsy whining could be one of those inherited features.


----------



## GoldenFocus (Feb 28, 2016)

Honestly with the 5 goldens I have had over the years there was whining only once.....the day my Daughter shut a bedroom door (accidentily!) on my Cinnabon's tail. That is it.


----------



## MilesToEmpty (Sep 3, 2015)

Zoe pants excessivly once she gets excited or stressed out, honestly I think she needs something to calm her down and our vet is going to give us some Prozak or something similar to try with her. As for whining, she just started a few weeks ago and we tried to get her to use it only when she needed to go potty, but now she does it every morning at 6am, around 9am (if we are home/weekend) when she is bored, throughout the mornings, at night when she is bored. Its the most pitiful and annoying sounds in the world. Yesterday when i was shaving before work I could have swore she was crying... as soon as I turned the razor off she barked and came over for attention. 

I wish they made doggy crossword puzzles or something.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I cannot remember Max ever whining. Our previous Golden, Chewy, was very nervous, but seldom whined.


----------



## Rkaymay (May 12, 2014)

Zelda whines, screams, talks... She's always making some noise. Link rarely whines. I think it varies by dog.


----------

